# Panty Hose As A Filter



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

Use one layer of heavy duty paper towel. I line a stainless steel BBQ basket. Drains into a SS pan with distilled water in it. Did this yesterday and it looks completely clean and beautiful.


----------



## Aucoop94 (May 5, 2013)

Hambone said:


> I cut the wax into pieces and put them in a new set of panty hose. Boiled some water and placed them in.The wax melted through them great and caught a lot/most of the gunk.


Brilliant! I've been trying to figure out how the filter mine with panty hose, but couldn't figure out the best way. My "Eureka" moment. Thanks.


----------



## gone2seed (Sep 18, 2011)

I use old t shirt material for a filter.Works for me.


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

Bee Bliss said:


> Use one layer of heavy duty paper towel. I line a stainless steel BBQ basket. Drains into a SS pan with distilled water in it. Did this yesterday and it looks completely clean and beautiful.


Does the melted wax get through the paper towel towel before it gets cool enough to set up?


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

I am writing about using a solar melter where the whole thing is inside the melter and the temperature is above the melting point of beeswax (between 145 and 147 degrees F.) The water in the pan below would also be above the melting point of beeswax.


----------



## Motj3 (Dec 15, 2012)

I use a paper towel in my solar melting set up with no problems. 

My solar melter is a mixing bowl about half full of water. Paper towel stretched over that and held by rubber band. Set the bowl in a large steel or aluminum stock pot in the full sun. Pile comb on the towel. Put a glass pane over the pot and walk away. Melts and filters wax great at temps above 75 or so. 

This is a takeoff of a Fatbeeman contraption.


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

How much wax can you melt at a time with that? The wax doesn't tear the paper towel?
In Vancouver I will have wait for a very hot day!

I have a 20 litre stainless stock pot but do you think a large metal trash can would work?


----------



## Motj3 (Dec 15, 2012)

You are only limited by the surface area of the towel. It won't break through. When you have melted your wax, throw away the dirty towel or use it for swarm trap lure. 

All you need is a container to set the bowl in and cover with glass. An ice chest will also work as they are reflective inside and insulated. 

The concept is the same as leaving Chapstick on your car dash on a sunny, warm day. 

There are several Youtube videos of similar contraptions out there. I thought the paper towel would tear through. It never does. 

I melted a large paper grocery bag full of comb last weekend. I switched towels once because the first was clogging with the filtered out stuff. 

If it is hot enough outside, you get a uniform wax wafer. If not, you get a clump of wax made of bonded wax drippings. You can either melt that to form or, as I do, leave it as is.


----------

